# مشرفين جديدين و مجموعة جديدة



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع

ها هي اسرة و ادارة منتدى الكنيسة العربية تكبر و ينضم اليها مشرفان جديدان

الاخ الحبيب *amirfikry*
بأشرافه على قسم *الاسئلة و الاجوبة* 

والاخ الحبيب *السمردلي*
بأشرافه على قسم *منتدى حوار الاديان*

مصلين ان الرب يستخدمهم في هذا المركز و ان يكونوا مشرفين امنين في اشرافهم و تتبعهم للاقسام
عارفين و لسنا متناسين المسؤلية الكبيرة التي سيتحملوحها و بالاخص الاخ السرمدلي في تطهر قسم حوار الاديان من كل الردود المسيئة, مسيحية كانت ام مسلمة

ايضا استغل الفرصة لاعلن عن مجموعة جديدة اسمها 

مجموعة المحاورين 
و التي سينضم اليها المحاورين المسيحيين النشيطين في قسم الحوارات المسيحية و الاسلامية

المجموعة هذه تتحمل مسؤلية كبيرة خاصة في المشاركة و التتبع في اقسام الحوارات النقاشية المسيحية و الاسلامية

على العضو المحاور الي ينضم الى هذه المجموعة ان يتمتع بالصفات التالية:​
الفدرة على الحوار​
القدرة على ضبط النفس و الاخر​
الاحترام بأقصى حدوده لكل الاعضاء مهما كانت خلفيتهم و ديانتهم​
عدم التكلم بألفاظ حوارية خارجة عن الحوار المنطقي العقلاني​
ان يكون قادر على المتابعة في هذه الاقسام خصوصا​
و المميزات التي ستعطى له من الادارة هي كالتالي:​
لون جديد مميز​
صلاخيات ادارية للمنتديات الحوارية, كأعطاء انذارات و تنبيهات للاعضاء المخالفين​
التعاون مع المشرفين لادارة الاقسام​
مساحة الرسائل الخاصة الى 200 رسالة​
خاصية التصفح الخفي​
لقب محاور​
صلاحية لدخول الاقسام الخاصة المخفية​
اظهار اسم المجموعة في صفحة المسؤلين على المنتدى​
سيبدأ التقييم لاضافة الاعضاء المتمميزين لهذه المجموعة

صلاتكم ان الرب يبارك هذه الخطوات الجديدة و ان تكون عامل في تطور المنتدى و نشر رسالة الحق للجميع

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبررررررررروك لامير والسمردلى وبشكرك يا روك على مجهودك الرائع ومبروك مقدما لمجموعه المحاورين*


----------



## فادية (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف مبروك لاخواني امير والسمردلي 
اكيد يستاهلو فهم شعله من النشاط والعطاء 
الله يباركهم ويبارك خطواتهم وخدمتهم
وربنا يباركك يا روك 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ميريت (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروك لامير والسمردلي
ربنا يوفقكوا يارب


----------



## Maya (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبروك للأخ amirfikry

على إشرافه على منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة وأتمنى لك يا أخ Amir   كل النجاح في خدمتك ومهمتك الجديدة في خدمة هذا المنتدى وتنمية هذه الشجرة المباركة " الكنيسة العربية " لتنمو و تزدهر أكثر وأن تكون على قدرة ثقة الأخ  My Rock  وأن واثقة أنك في محل الثقة  ...

----------------​
وتمنياتي بالنجاح أيضاً  لكل من سيحصل مستقبلاً  على لقب العضو المحاور .. *


----------



## ارووجة (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك اخي امير وخيي سمردلي

تستاهلو كل خيررررر^_^
بالتووووفيق  ربنا معاكم


----------



## meme85 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*
مبروك لكم  يا أخ امير والاخ السمردلي 
تستاهلون كل خير وربنا معاكم ويوفقكم في 
سبيل نجاح وتقدم المنتدى.*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## قلم حر (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم ....على محبتكم .... و على ثقتكم .
أشكر كل من قدم التهاني لي أو للأخ الحبيب أمير ....هنا أو بواسطة الرسائل الخاصه .
بارككم الرب و حماكم و قواكم جميعا.
لا أطلب منكم ....اٍلا صلواتكم .
مباركون.


----------



## Scofield (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروك 
لأخوتى أمير و السمردلى بجد تستهلوها عن جدارة
أختيار فى محله و أحيي الأدمينز و المشرفين الذين أختاروهم فعلا الأختيار الصحيح فى المكان الصحيح


----------



## mouammine1 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*www.khawla@voila.fr*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته:
أ رجو ان أجد في منتداكم القيم هدا الترحيب وسعة الخاطر ، فما أحوجنا نحن العرب للا نفتاح على أدياننا و الا ستماع لبعضنا البعض مادام كل منا يرى الحقيقة من منطلق مرجعيتهة الخاصة. وأود أن أشير مند البداية أن متعلق مشاركتي في هدا المنتدى ، هو المعرفة فقط ، لا الدخول في جدالات
تنتهي في المطاف بأقاويل لا جدوى من دكرها هنا . انني أحب المسيح عليه السلام كما أ حب كل من تلقى الرسالة أو الوحي من الله سبحانه وتعالى. فأنا لن أناظر أو أجادل أحدا ، أنا فقط أحتاج للحوار من أجل المعرفة ، معرفة كل ما يتعلق بهدا الدين السماوي .
تقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام و التقدير و السلام.


----------



## tina_tina (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الف
الف
الف
الف
الف
الف
الف
الف
مبروك ليكم انتم الاتنين
تستحقوا هذا بجدارة


----------



## †gomana† (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووووك لاخواتى المشرفين الجداد*
*ربنا يبارككم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه*
*عايزين نشوف بقى الشغل الجامد بتاعكم*
*ربنا معاكم*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف مبروك ياشباب الصارحه تستحقوها عن جدارة صحيح*


----------



## دانى (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> شكرا لكم ....على محبتكم .... و على ثقتكم .
> أشكر كل من قدم التهاني لي أو للأخ الحبيب أمير ....هنا أو بواسطة الرسائل الخاصه .
> بارككم الرب و حماكم و قواكم جميعا.
> لا أطلب منكم ....اٍلا صلواتكم .
> مباركون.


الف مبروك ليك حبيبى السمردلى انت والاخ الحبيب ايضا امير

بصراحة انا اؤيد هذا الاختيار الموفق من الزعيم واشكرة على حكمتة

ربنا يكون معاكم ويسندكم ويقويكم ويعطيكم الحكمة فى اقسامكم

لللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللىىىىىىىىىىىى

دى ذغروتة منى

هههههههههه


----------



## fبديع زكى (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ال
ف مبروك للاخوة امير والسمردلى على هذا الاختيار وبالتوفيق ولكن لى بعض الاراء سوف اسردها


----------



## fبديع زكى (16 نوفمبر 2006)

معذرة للاخوة لان الكى بورد حدث به عطل وسأكمل فى وقت لاحق


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الفمبروك يا امير و الف مبروك يا سمردلى همتكم بقى الحصاد كثير و الفعلة قليلون


----------



## beyh (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من اللةومن اتبع السلام.باسمي كمسلم عربي اهنئكمعلى هذة البادرة الحسنة راجيآ من اللة اولآ ومن الأخوة المشاركين ثانيأ ان نستعمل هذا الموقع للحوار البناء وليس للسب والشتيمة بأديان بعضنا البعض متبعين الخطاب الغربي لأن الغرب يكرهنا ان كنت مسيحي او بدون دين مهم يكرهوننا بممجرد انناننطق العربية .فإنا اعيش في اوروبا منذ 18 عامأ90 في المئة لا يعترفون بوجود اللةإلا دولة واحدة وهي بولندا ومع ذللك اذا سألتهم اين ولدالسيد المسيح فهم لا يعرفون وانا زوجتي من بولنداودائمأ نتحاور وانا اكون المدافع عن مسحيي الشرق على انهم هم المسحيين الاصليين وختامأ أرجو من اللةان يوفقنا لما فية الخير لنا ولكم ان شاء اللة:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف مبروووووووووووووك*

*يا سمردلي ويا امير *

*بجد تستاهلوها من بدري*

*ربنا يوفقكم ويكون معاكم في مسئوليتكم الجديدة يا احبة*​


----------



## Michael (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف الف مبروك للكل بجد من كل قلبى ربنا يبارككم كلهم وتكونا بيالفعل اهلين لهذة الثقة الممنوحة من هذا المنتدى الجامع للشعوب*


----------



## Twin (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*أشكركم من أعماق قلبي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخوتي *

*أنا أسف أنا بقالي كتير غايب ولكني*
*أه رجعت*
*وأتمني أن يوفقني ربي علي ما أنا عازم عليه*
*وما وضعت فيه من مسؤلية*

*وعامة .................*
*:754rn::754rn::754rn:*
*أشكركم من أعماق قلبي*
*علي هذه الثقة الكبيرة في منحي الأشراف علي *
*قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*
*وأشكر كل *
*من تفضل وبارك لي أنا وأخي السمردلي*
*وأدعوا لنا بالتوفيق*

*منديات الكنيـــ :11_6_204:ـــسة العربية*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


أهنىء اخوتى الاحباء  .. أمير .. و السمردلى .. للاشراف 

أتمنى من رب المجد يسوع أن يستخدمهم لمجد أسمه القدوس 

فينبغى علينا جميعاً ( أعضاء ومشرفين ) ان نكون قدوة للاخرين .. فى مشاركاتنا .. و سلوكنا على المنتدى ... و أشكر الله ان هذا المنتدى تتجلى فيه هذه الروح .. روح المحبة والارشاد الصحيح .. و أرجوا الله له كل المجد أن يُعطى بركة ونعمه للكل .. حتى يوفقوا فى الخدمة الملقاه على أكتافهم .. بتواضع ومحبه وطول أناة .. 

تحياتى مره أخرى الى اخوتى الاعزاء السمردلى و أمير ...

صلواتكم


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

أهلا بيكي mouammine1


----------



## فيدو ديدو (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بسو الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الف مبروك يا سباب والله تستاهلوا وشكرا لكم على جهودكم الرائعة  واوجه حبي العميق الى أخي السمردلي ونحنا مشتاقين لك والى يحميكم يا أخوتي:yahoo: :smil13:


----------



## mgdy (17 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة انا مش عارف:yahoo: 
 انتو بتباركوا لمين وعلى اية لانى اعتبر مشترك جديد طازةولكن فرحا مع الفرحين مبروك:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2006)

mgdy قال:


> سلام ونعمة انا مش عارف:yahoo:
> انتو بتباركوا لمين وعلى اية لانى اعتبر مشترك جديد طازةولكن فرحا مع الفرحين مبروك:yahoo: :yahoo:


 
*بنبارك لمشرفين جديدين انضموا لاسرة ادارة المنتدى*
*سلام و نمة*


----------



## زلزاال مكة (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى من كل قلبى التوفيق للاخوة المباركين الرب يحفظ حياتكم ويربح وزناتكم ويبارك فى عملكم    امين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*أهدى باقة الورد للمشرفين الجدد و أقلهم ألف ألف مبروك

و ربنا يديكم نعمة الحكمة فى أدارة أقسامكم و ربنا معاكم حبايبى​*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروك للجميج


----------



## قلم حر (28 نوفمبر 2006)

fadimob قال:


> بسو الاب والابن والروح القدس
> الف مبروك يا سباب والله تستاهلوا وشكرا لكم على جهودكم الرائعة واوجه حبي العميق الى أخي السمردلي ونحنا مشتاقين لك والى يحميكم يا أخوتي:yahoo: :smil13:


شكرا للجميع على كلماتكم الجميله و دعواتكم الصادقه ( باٍذن الرب تستجاب ).
و أهلين ( fadimob) ابن خالتي العزيز .....يا ريت تحسن الاٍملاء شوي ( ههههههههههههههههههه ) .


----------



## free_adam (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*أجمل باقة ورد لأخواتي في المسيح ...السمردلي وأمير علي الأشراف ...ربنا يبارككم و يجعلكم سبب بركة للجميع*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*طيب يا اخوتى عشان مطولش هيا اكيد جات متاخرة بس ظروف الكلية سامحونى 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك للمشرفين الجدد
وربنا يعوض تعب محبة روك على خدمتة الشاقة 
سلام ونعمة *


----------



## قلم حر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يبارك فيكم .
صلواتكم .....خصوصا للأخ ( ماي روك ) لثقل حمله و تعدد أعبائه ...وعظم أهدافه .
مشكورين أحبائي .....على التهاني ............و سلفا على الصلوات .
الرب يبارك أبنائه و يحفظهم جميعا .


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مبررررررررروك لامير والسمردلى الف الف مبروك بجد انا معرفكمش بس وضح انكم كويسين كدة و تستهلو كل خير


----------



## †السريانيه† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مبرروك ياامير تستاهل تكون مشرف والرب يقدرك وتكون قد المهمة هذه والاخ السرمدلي 
مبروك الك الاشراف ربنا يباركم ويحفظك


----------



## مستر بيرو (21 ديسمبر 2006)

* الف مبروك للاخوه الغالين  ( اخى السمردالي).. و( امير فكرى) بجد اختيار في محله  ..  *


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك لامير والسمردلى وادعو الله ان يكلل مجهوداتهم باانجاح ويبارك حياتهم:yaka:


----------

